# windy



## wuzupdoc (Oct 8, 2011)

new boat ownr and need to know if it will be to windy with 18 mph. I'm in a 17.5 v-hull polor craft and wanted to go out in black water river/east bay area.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Whitecaps in the bay right now,


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

wuzupdoc said:


> new boat ownr and need to know if it will be to windy with 18 mph. I'm in a 17.5 v-hull polor craft and wanted to go out in black water river/east bay area.


You'll never know until you try, but yeah it's pretty windy out there.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Blackwater bay should not be too bad since it is a east wind and can hide from it. East Bay will be rockin though


----------

